# Power door locks not working



## Ruckle (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello everyone. New member here. 

I have a friend with a 1993 base Maxima with digital touch entry system that is having power door lock issues. As it is now, the lock/unlock function does not work from the driver side armrest main switch or either front door keypad. This problem had been intermittent within the last year but is now permanent. There appears to be power to the keypads since they light up and beep when buttons are pressed. We can hear some sort of muffled click coming from behind the instrument cluster when pressing "lock" or "unlock" at the armrest switch. Thinking this sound may be coming from the door lock timer? The lock knob switches also seem to be working as we can hear the same sound in the dash when a lock knob is pushed down (locked). The trunk unlock button does operate normally from the armrest switch but not from the keypad.

It seems like everything has power but the signal is not getting to the door lock actuators. I have a wiring diagram but most of it is Greek to me and there doesn't appear to be a dedicated fuse for the door locks as shown in the diagram, so I am unsure it is for this car. In the years prior to this, closing the driver door too hard caused the doors to lock. Not sure if this is related in any way but thought it should be mentioned.

I cannot tell from the wiring diagram if there is a central connection or device that the inputs from both keypads and and the main switch must go through to power the lock actuators. I have no technical explanation of how the system works to know where to look for the problem. Was hoping perhaps there was a body ground that might be at fault but do not know where that would be. It's an Iowa car so it has some rust issues but this is the first electrical problem of this type. Everything else; windows, mirrors, sunroof, lights, cruise, etc. work as they always have. For now, we are locking the doors manually and having to use the key to unlock and she is really missing the keypad entry feature. Appreciate any help or advice. Thanks.


----------

